# [installation logiciel] Script avec des données binaires

## smu

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais installer un logiciel propriétaire sur ma gentoo.

Mais je rencontre quelques difficultés.

L'installateur présente les caractéristiques suivantes :

Nom de l'application : Actel Libero 8.2

Nom du fichier : LiberoLU82_Lin.bin

Résultat de 'file' : Bourne shell script text executable

Taille : 974M

Il semblerait que ce soit un script shell qui embarque des données binaires.

En tout cas, quand je lance ce script, j'obtiens les messages suivants :

 *Quote:*   

> Preparing to install...
> 
> Extracting the JRE from the installer archive...
> 
> Unpacking the JRE...
> ...

 

Ma première question est simple : est ce que sur ce forum, il y aurait quelqu'un de suffisamment patient pour m'aider à surmonter les difficultés de cette installation.

Sinon, existe t-il un moyen d'"exploser" ce fichier pour en extraire les différentes composantes ?

Comment crée t-on ce type de script ?

D'avance merci

smu

P.S.: Je suppose que ça dépasse le cadre de ce forum mais vu que cela concerne ma gentoo, je tente ma chance.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Les programmes standards n'arrivent plus a charger les bibliothèques dont ils dépendes.

J'avais déjà eu ce problème avec le script de lancement d'une vielle version de freenet, mais je me rappelle comment je l'avais résolu, en tout cas c'était en éditant le script.

Y'a moyen de récupérer le script lui même sans les données binaires avec head

----------

## Bapt

dans ton script : cat <<FINBIN | tar xvf -

ensuite tu sort du script : cat monarchiver.tar >> monscript

puis : echo FINBIN >> monscript

voila dans ton fichier mon script tu as un bloc qui commence à cat et fini à FINBIN qui contient ton archive et quand ce bloc est exécuter il extrait l'archive. A partir de ce concept de base tu fait ce que tu veux.

pour ton problème, souvent des script comme celui-ci proposent en --extract

fait un ./tonfichier.bin --help pour voir.

Une fois que tu en as extrait le contenu tu peux te débrouiller pour l'installer et même te faire un ebuild tout propre pour installer ton truc tout sale.

----------

## smu

Bonsoir,

Bapt:

J'ai, par curiosité, essayé la méthode mais je ne parviens à aucun résultat.

Je procède de la manière suivante :

echo '#!/bin/sh' > test.sh

echo "cat <<FINBIN | tar xvf -" >> test.sh

cat test.tar >> test.sh

echo "FINBIN" >> test.sh

Et quand je lance le script, je me prend les messages suivants :

tar: Ceci ne ressemble pas à une archive de type « tar »

tar: Escamotage jusqu'à la prochaine en-tête.

tar: Statut d'erreur reporté d'erreurs précédentes.

Pourriez-vous préciser un petit peu les choses ?

Merci

smu

----------

